# Russia PAK·FA_Su-50 layout



## rousseau (Jan 21, 2008)

Much beautiful than ever


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 21, 2008)

correct me if I'm wrong but does this aircraft look like the YF-23


----------



## Mk6lightning (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello All 
Just what i thought when i saw it. Is it true there bringing the 23 out of mothballs.i seem to remember hearing it somewhere. 
tally ho chaps


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 21, 2008)

That's not what I read it will look like. But if so, she looks stealthy. Stealthily like a Northrop product.


----------



## rousseau (Jan 22, 2008)

what about this then??


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah thats looks like a cross between the YF-23 and a FA-22


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have no doubt that the Russians will build a formidable plane. But that last one certainly looks like a Lockheed/Boeing product if I ever saw one. Note the air intakes and exhaust are aligned linearly. Not really smart in a stealth design, now is it.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jan 26, 2008)

its just an artist impression. Nobody really knows how it should look like


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2008)

Eggggzzaaaaccctly.


----------

